# Is anyone using Europa for TV or ADSL or Telephone services



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

This company appears to offer deals on UK TV (internet), Phone (Landline & Mobile) and Broadband.

Is anyone familiar or experienced in using them, and if so how are they finding their service.

Thanks


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Silly me - forgot to add the link

Europa Network


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

TBH, about 50% of my new satellite installs are for people using the internet for their TV from various providers including Europa, who are fed up with it for various reasons (lack if HD, reliability, and one or two only now realising its legality!)


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

sat said:


> TBH, about 50% of my new satellite installs are for people using the internet for their TV from various providers including Europa, who are fed up with it for various reasons (lack if HD, reliability, and one or two only now realising its legality!)


Thanks Sat.

I wondered about the legality. On their site they say they are legal - but only mention Spanish Law and there is no mention about how the UK TV companies feel about their service nor about EU or UK laws.

Satellite is still of interest, but apparently 7 years ago when my relatives husband was alive where she lives he tried satellite and could not get a signal - and by all accounts it was a big dish - so I'm not sure if it will work, and apparently there are some changes imminent with the satellite network in the Autumn which may have an effect (or maybe that's misinformation).


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

pewe said:


> Thanks Sat.
> 
> I wondered about the legality. On their site they say they are legal - but only mention Spanish Law and there is no mention about how the UK TV companies feel about their service nor about EU or UK laws..


I like the way they say they are legal as they pay the Spanish copyright authorities... but as you say, nothing about paying or authorisation UK broadcasters and authorities .
I think they are using the swiss (who are not in the eu and have weird laws), law which is something along the lines of if it is available unencrypted in Switzerland, then it can be retransmitted without permission... one way how filmon are able to continue... Although Spanish and EU law states no rebroadcasting or retransmitting (via any method) without permission from the rights holders.
Perhaps it is the Spanish law of "well if x is doing it then I must be able to"..



pewe said:


> Satellite is still of interest, but apparently 7 years ago when my relatives husband was alive where she lives he tried satellite and could not get a signal - and by all accounts it was a big dish - so I'm not sure if it will work, and apparently there are some changes imminent with the satellite network in the Autumn which may have an effect (or maybe that's misinformation).


Depends where...in parcent ? - a 1.8 or .4m dish should have been fine.
Today a 100x110cm dish is the very minimum, but a 125x135cm dish is fine.
The final batch of changes are happening NOW...with channels moving to Astra 2G the third and final new UK TV satellite. 
But a 125x135cm dish is working fine with the signals from 2G.

Not too sure what changes are planned for the Autumn...most major changes (to 2G) will be finished by the end of June.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

sat said:


> Depends where...in parcent ? - a 1.8 or .4m dish should have been fine.
> Today a 100x110cm dish is the very minimum, but a 125x135cm dish is fine.
> The final batch of changes are happening NOW...with channels moving to Astra 2G the third and final new UK TV satellite.
> But a 125x135cm dish is working fine with the signals from 2G.


Unfortunately she doesn't have the equipment any more - there was a clear out when her husband died a few years ago.
We will be going out to see her in Sept for about 10 days and I need to try and find out if there is any equipment (dish and receiver) that I could get locally (Colmenarejo near Madrid) to try on a sale or return basis.
I could then have a go at setting it up for her and see how we got on.

So if anyone reading this knows anywhere near Madrid where I could 'borrow' some kit (long shot), I'd be pleased to hear.



sat said:


> Not too sure what changes are planned for the Autumn...most major changes (to 2G) will be finished by the end of June.


I could have been wrong about the timing. I just remember reading a few weeks ago something about changes coming or being due for completion by the autumn. I'm sure they are probably the changes your refer to.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

sat said:


> Today a 100x110cm dish is the very minimum, but a 125x135cm dish is fine.
> The final batch of changes are happening NOW...with channels moving to Astra 2G the third and final new UK TV satellite.
> But a 125x135cm dish is working fine with the signals from 2G.



Sorry.
I should make it clear these dish size reports are for my service area - Valencia and Costa Blanca North - for reception of both FTA and Pay UK channels
Other areas and the minimum dish sizes will be different...
and fore some areas the impact of 2g is still uncertain.. as some areas are reporting slightly better signals, and other reporting weaker signals...


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

sat said:


> Sorry.
> I should make it clear these dish size reports are for my service area - Valencia and Costa Blanca North - for reception of both FTA and Pay UK channels
> Other areas and the minimum dish sizes will be different...
> and fore some areas the impact of 2g is still uncertain.. as some areas are reporting slightly better signals, and other reporting weaker signals...


I guessed that you were talking your area from previous communication with you 

As you say - the impact of the changes will be unknown, and as the community around her area is predominantly local (no expats live on her estate for example) it makes life a bit difficult making commitments - hence looking for a SOR type opportunity.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

pewe said:


> This company appears to offer deals on UK TV (internet), Phone (Landline & Mobile) and Broadband.
> 
> Is anyone familiar or experienced in using them, and if so how are they finding their service.
> 
> Thanks


I used Europa Network when I lived at Bonalba Golf, just inland from El Campello, Alicante, and found them to give excellent service. I used my desktop computer connected to my tv via an HDMI cable (you do not need their set top box). There were never any problems with reception or SD picture quality (unlike FilmOn SD, see later), but internet TV reception is totally dependent on the signal strength. Where I lived I had 8MB, which was perfectly adequate for uninterrupted viewing with no buffering. Like Satellite TV, it really is a 'SUCK IT AND SEE' situation. It works well or it doesn't. Using a computer to see if it works first, is certainly the cheapest way to find out! 
To record any programs/films, that I was unable to watch at the time of transmission, the company that I used was FilmOn. They have a monthly subscription (not contract), record in HD service that is excellent (not actually in true HD but very good) The recorded programs being held in 'The Cloud', ready to view at your leasure, not on your computer.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for your input buble.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

One thing that I have just thought about, is the use of a Personal Video Recorder (PVR), in conjunction with the live FilmOn HD subscription (£14.95 a month). These bits of kit are for use with the internet, and enable you to record at least 300hrs of programs, as well as the ability to pause and rewind live broadcasts to the beginning. No need to miss any of the live program you are watching, when the phone rings, just press pause!
I bought a HUMAX DTR-T2000 (£174) for use here in the UK and find it absolutely amazing. You can record 2 programs at the same time, while watching another. You can, set it to record the whole series of your favorite programs (it asks if you want to record just the one program, or the whole series). It also has a number of players, including BBCiPlayer, ITV Player, 4&5 on demand, and with a subscription, Netflix, Now TV and Sky Store.
To use the players you will have to use one of the VPN services, as you would normally in Spain, but of course for FilmOn programs, that isn't necessary.
Again, it all depends on your internet speed!!!


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

buble said:


> One thing that I have just thought about, is the use of a Personal Video Recorder (PVR), in conjunction with the live FilmOn HD subscription (£14.95 a month). These bits of kit are for use with the internet, and enable you to record at least 300hrs of programs, as well as the ability to pause and rewind live broadcasts to the beginning. No need to miss any of the live program you are watching, when the phone rings, just press pause!
> I bought a HUMAX DTR-T2000 (£174) for use here in the UK and find it absolutely amazing. You can record 2 programs at the same time, while watching another. You can, set it to record the whole series of your favorite programs (it asks if you want to record just the one program, or the whole series). It also has a number of players, including BBCiPlayer, ITV Player, 4&5 on demand, and with a subscription, Netflix, Now TV and Sky Store.
> To use the players you will have to use one of the VPN services, as you would normally in Spain, but of course for FilmOn programs, that isn't necessary.
> Again, it all depends on your internet speed!!!


buble - your post is rather interesting.

I have a media player/recorder here in the UK. It is now developing problems so I was looking for a replacement and Humax were a range I was considering.

I saw the facilities for iPlayer, Netflix etc on a number of their models, but have not seen any mention of Filmon.

Can you explain how you access Filmon on your unit as I thought they all had the required players for the other services built in to the unit software with no web browser facility.

Also, you mention the Filmon HD service for a monthly fee, do you know if the unit can access the standard SD free service?


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

pewe said:


> buble - your post is rather interesting.
> 
> I have a media player/recorder here in the UK. It is now developing problems so I was looking for a replacement and Humax were a range I was considering.
> 
> ...


Hi there, the whole thing would have to be accessed via. a computer in the normal way. That is load FilmOn to the computer & plug the computer into the input of the PVR with an HDMI cable, then out to the tv, again via an HDMI cable. You would have to use a VPN and select the UK FilmOn stations and the players at the computer, which some would regard as a bit of a bind, but the pause, rewind, record and volume would use the PVR handset. 
It would be the same procedure if you use Europa Network via. a computer, including a VPN for the players (the pause and rewind works for them as well).
Basically, in Spain, it is just a system for recording programs, and the convenient ability to pause and rewind programs.
Again, good internet speed is vital!


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

buble said:


> Hi there, the whole thing would have to be accessed via. a computer in the normal way. That is load FilmOn to the computer & plug the computer into the input of the PVR with an HDMI cable, then out to the tv, again via an HDMI cable. You would have to use a VPN and select the UK FilmOn stations and the players at the computer, which some would regard as a bit of a bind, but the pause, rewind, record and volume would use the PVR handset.
> It would be the same procedure if you use Europa Network via. a computer, including a VPN for the players (the pause and rewind works for them as well).
> Basically, in Spain, it is just a system for recording programs, and the convenient ability to pause and rewind programs.
> Again, good internet speed is vital!


Thanks buble:
I get it - I was wondering if you perhaps had found a new Humax app that could be added to the recorder.

My relative has been using filmon on her PC for a while now, but suddenly it has started to give her problems. The sound disappears after running it for a few minutes, and the site needs refreshing to get the sound back - only for a few minutes again though. It may be wif-related, but until my next visit I won't be able to tell.

As an aside - I also think as Filmon is not legally transmitting UK (and other EU country) programs it may not be long before EU regulations are changed to prohibit Filmon in EU countries - just like here in the UK all ISP's now have to block pirate sites 'by law'.
Time will tell.

Thanks for you input.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that although they have a London office, they are pretty strong in Switzerland, which is not affected by EU laws. I can't see an end to them for a long time.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

buble said:


> I think that although they have a London office, they are pretty strong in Switzerland, which is not affected by EU laws. I can't see an end to them for a long time.


Lets hope not. :fingerscrossed:


----------

